# Hui: Emma Watson beim Knutschen erwischt!



## Stefan102 (6 Jan. 2012)

​
Emma Watson (21) hat ja viele Verehrer, trotzdem ging sie lange Zeit als Single durchs Leben. Genau vor einem Jahr sagte sie noch, sie habe keinen Bock auf einen Freund. Im Sommer sagte sie dann, sie sei noch auf der Suche nach Mr. Perfect und befürchte, ihr Ruhm würde die Männer einschüchtern.

Gegen Ende des letzten Jahres vermutete man dann, der Harry Potter-Star sei mit Johnny Simmons (25) zusammen. Doch dem scheint nicht so und Emma hat wohl in jemand ganz unbekanntem ihr neues Glück gefunden. Vorgestern spazierte die hübsche Schauspielern händchenhaltend mit einem Unbekannten durch London. Emma sieht an der Seite des Schönlings ziemlich glücklich aus und plötzlich drückt ihr der Unbekannte auch noch einen dicken Schmatzer auf.

Wer der Junge an Emmas Seite ist, weiß man natürlich nicht. Jedoch scheint er sie ziemlich glücklich zu machen. Wir hoffen, dass dies noch lange so bleibt und Emma ihr Liebesglück in vollen Zügen genießen kann! 

Die Bilder von dem Spaziergang findet Ihr natürlich auch hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...stery-man-shopping-london-04-01-2012-x46.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Little_Lady (10 Jan. 2012)

Skandal wie kann Sie nur. In manchen Ländern wär das ihr Todesurteil.


----------



## dennisbee (30 Dez. 2012)

Wunderschöne Frau!


----------



## couriousu (30 Dez. 2012)

unter 'Knutschen' verstehe ich etwas anderes!


----------



## clockyx (30 Dez. 2012)

Coole Bilder !!! 

-------------:thx:-*Dankeschön*:thx:

---------------------------------------------------- 
- ---------------------------------------


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2012)

junge Liebe :thumbup:


----------

